# places to go in ohio



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i cant seem to find anywhere in ohio to go with my goats once they are trained...  *tears* anyone know some where in ohio? anyone know how i can find out some places by me to ask about?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

If there are any state park nearby they would probably allow it if the goats are kept on leads. You would want to call first to make sure, of course.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Not sure if Hocking Hills would let you or not, but it sure would be wonderful! That place is great! We just came back from it earlier today! Have fun!

The Snyders

P.S. What is Ohio Rendy?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It is a rendezvous camping trip for people with pack/cart goats or those interested in packing and carting. Anyone can sign up for it


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

it is june 25 to 27 this year. i'm totally going!!! just gotta mail the app!  so excited!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

didnt get to go to rendy  so sad! most definitely going next year!!!!


----------

